# negative result



## lynzmanse (Sep 18, 2005)

hi guys,

me and my partner just got the results from our first cycle of ivf, both shattered as they came back negative.
going to give it a few month before we try again, need time to get our heads straight.

how long after did anyone else take before doing it again?


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

So sorry to hear you got a negative.  It is so hard and I think the amount of time you need between cycles can vary between people and between cycles - I dont think there is a "right" answer.  

But if it helps, here's what we did....  we waited 3 months after IUI no 1, then did 2 IUI's back-to-back, then had a 4-5 month break before our first IVF.  I got really depressed after that one so we took 3-4 months break, then did IVF 2, had about 2 months off before the last one which was succesful.  

Some clinics just say to take 1 month break, others ask you to take 3 months so your body can recover a bit more.  It just depends on how you feel - both physically and emotionally.  You dont even have to decide right now when to have another go, or you can make a tentative decision but know that you can bring the next cycle forwards or push it back if you feel ready sooner or not.  

I dont know whether that has helped at all - I think the most important thing is that it is down to you and your partner to take as much or as little time as you both need.  Take a break for now - you have been through so much already, but I'm sure you will both find the strength to have another go when the time is right for you.

Lots of love and hugs,
Olwen xxx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Lynzmanse

So sorry to hear about your negative .  Like Olwen said it really does depend on you and your clinic as to how long you should wait before you have another go. You and your partner will know when you are strong enough to face it again

 I hope when you do you get a  



Love & luck
Bear
x


----------

